# 1950 Armstrong British Roadster found a new home!



## jimbo53 (Oct 27, 2021)

Came across this 1950 Armstrong yesterday on Facebook Marketplace. 22” frame and 26” wheels. 26x1 1/4” tires on beautiful chrome Dunlop rims. These pictures are “as found”.
Love the cutout chainring, maze patterned pedal blocks and deco styled downtube decal. Head badge almost has a guilded cloisonné look to it. S/A AW 3 speed hub dated 1950. SSN on left rear dropout: P 83944. Someone named Tom was proud enough to put a name tag on the top tube, so I christen thee “TOM”!


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Oct 27, 2021)

Love the Armstrong Birmingham headbadge!


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 10, 2021)

Why didn't I see this earlier? 
NICE.
I see that things did not change a lot throughout the years.
Looks like the chain stays are about to be cut in half by that stand tho.....
Great shape. Are those rims EA1 ? The tires look pretty good also


----------

